# Discuss about the newly Bought N82 with user reviews



## damngoodman999 (Dec 9, 2008)

*REVIEW AND PICTURES OF NEW N82 BLACK :*

i just bought my N82 black which i really love this phone very much & the SQ is not bad only the bundled headphone is really damn sh!t , i am using CREATIVE earphone i got  it for 225/- , its really awesome now only bass is lacking all other things are really rocking 

*img264.imageshack.us/img264/8208/nokian8204so9.jpg


*CAMERA:*

with in 20K phones , N82 really has good clarity pictures are really a great , when considering camera in N82  its really a great VLM

*PICTURES TAKEN FROM N82  ( pictures of my computer)

*img241.imageshack.us/img241/949/09122008026xj7.th.jpg

*img73.imageshack.us/img73/4553/09122008027td5.th.jpg

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/7618/09122008028su7.th.jpg


VIDEOS:
*
the video is another impressive features there is no logs at all when i am recording the videos from the monitor of my computer . 30fps is great recording with 5mp but N85 and N95 are common with N82 video recording .

*DISPLAY SCREEN :

*this one of the best screen with comparing N85 and N95 , the video accelerator that  really  works the superb display while playing videos u see the resemble of graphics .
the N-GAGE games are very impressive in the N82 display

*USER INTERFACE & OPERATIONS :

*the keypad is little crappy for messaging , the comfortable keypads are missing but still can quick operation with the keys .

the Dual core processor in N82 is really fast in operation , the other N series phones restarting takes some times but N82 is really fast in handling the phone switch off / on , the image processing is fast and video play is very fast no complaints about it .


*SECURITY & FUNCTIONALITY FEATURES

*the security in N82 is very worst . the antivirus for N82 is not working great installation of the software should be carefully handled .

the functions are fast as said earlier  *, *there are many features still have a good time for time pass making the N82 worth for the feature rich mobile phones

FEATURES:

ADOBE FLASH PLAYER 
ADOBE PDF VIEWER
OFFICE 
3D tones - ringtones


*Wi-Fi & Gps 

*the wi-fi is great are common with N79 , N85 good value . really quick in catching the wi-fi

The gps navigation is awesome & good . but still have to work on the gps


*These are some of my reviews &  guys u can add your N82 reviews here were i can know about the other N82 phone users* .

*And also discuss about the software and other updating part in the N82 , the N82 users and the mobile phone lovers are welcomed with their opinions and reviews thank you. *


----------



## rahulrai (Dec 10, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> *REVIEW AND PICTURES OF NEW N82 BLACK :*
> 
> i just bought my N82 black which i really love this phone very much & the SQ is not bad only the bundled headphone is really damn sh!t , i am using CREATIVE earphone i got  it for 225/- , its really awesome now only bass is lacking all other things are really rocking
> 
> ...



Please focus more on its SQ and let us know how is it?


----------



## Power UP (Dec 10, 2008)

Congrats.
First of you should have bought ep630 for a few hundred bucks more. It has much better sound and bass. But if ur satisfied with ur current setup then its ok i guess.  Also don't use the default equaliser. 

And if ur firmware version is 20 or below, then hack it 

Ps. No need for an antivirus, as there are no viruses for s60v3.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 11, 2008)

Power UP said:


> Congrats.
> First of you should have bought ep630 for a few hundred bucks more. It has much better sound and bass. But if ur satisfied with ur current setup then its ok i guess.  Also don't use the default equaliser.
> 
> And if ur firmware version is 20 or below, then hack it
> ...




thank you so much i dont know much about the mobile phone... thought of viruses , now happy 

Another one doubt: if i overload the themes in N82 will be any probs ??


----------

